# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Aespa, K-pop girl group, SM Entertainment Co., Ltd., Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

youtube.com/aespa

facebook.com/aespa.official

twitter.com/aespa_Official

instagram.com/aespa_official

SM Entertainment Co., Ltd. on Wikipedia

Founder - Lee Soo-man

kprofiles.com/aespa-profile

----------


## Airicist

aespa 에스파: intro

Oct 25, 2020

----------


## Airicist

aespa 에스파 ‘My, Karina’

Oct 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Is SM Entertainment founder Lee Soo-man a misunderstood visionary or the epitome of the 'dark side of K-pop'?"
Concern has been raised in the aftermath of the announcement by Lee Soo-man that their new group Aespa will have AI avatars

by Abhinav Singh
October 27, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "SM founder predicts creation of 'super-large' virtual world"

by Lim Chang-won
October 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "New K-pop girl group Aespa features human and virtual members, and comes from Red Velvet managers SM Entertainment"
The group of human and virtual members heralds ‘the beginning of the future of entertainment’, SM Entertainment founder Lee Soo-man says
The news of Aespa’s launch comes days after Red Velvet’s Irene was accused of bullying a stylist, followed by the cancellation of a Red Velvet appearance

by Tamar Herman
October 28, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "K-pop girl group Aespa makes YouTube history with Black Mamba – hitting 100 million views in 51 days"
The group’s debut single arrived on November 17 and has made history as the fastest debut track by any K-pop group to surpass 100 million views on YouTube
The girls thanked their fans in a statement and said: ‘In 2021, we’ll continue to bring great music and bright energy and we hope everyone looks forward to it.’

by Tamar Herman
January 8, 2021

----------

